
A Primer on Widevine and How It Can Be Abused to Download Encrypted Movies/Shows - markovbot
https://fidusinfosec.com/breaking-content-protection-on-streaming-websites/
======
jtbayly
Any progress in breaking DRM is good news in my book. Convince me I'm wrong.

~~~
throwaway77384
Nah, I'm with you for sure.

The only downside, perhaps, is that this of course continues the cat and mouse
game, leading to more and more devices being infected with DRM (see HDCP, or
browsers including proprietary binary blobs to play back DRMed content).

The only alternatives will then be free alternatives or piracy. The optimist
in me wants to think that this means DRM free content will proliferate, but
the realist in me is thinking that's unlikely, as the money will always be
with the DRM camp.

